# Need suggestions on hanging fabric



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have two elevator to quote that will be in fabric. They are planing on using old stock from when they built the place. The ? The one and only time I tried to hang unback fabric it was a night mare. If I do try need glue ideas and hanging ideas Need Ideas or should I run from that part of the project. Seeing they want to be cheap and use old stock in the other areas to. 

David


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

unbacked fabric IS a nightmare. Send it out to be backed.

Otherwise have the spaces upholstered with the fabric..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

So where would I have it shipped to be backed.
David


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Good question. Everyone I know sends it to Custom Laminations
http://www.thecligroup.com/custom-laminations/index.html

but I always hear complaints

Let me ask on another forum if there is any other place with a better reputation


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Did I see* GLUE  :blink:*


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

David,

Here are THREE answers from reliable paperhangers:



> Keisling-Hess (Kiesling?). They are in California. Strange you mention CL today. 2 weeks ago I went to hang some fabric in Bill Clinton's offices in downtown NYC. The material arrives unbacked and not pre-shrunk. I was asked about backing it. Where, how long etc.. I told them the only 2 places I know are CL and KH. But prefaced it with "Do not use Custom Laminations. They do a lousy job and do not guarantee a good job. They even let you know that if they ruin the fabric they won't be held accountable." Well where did they send it? That's right! Custom Laminations. They didn't have time to get it done right. It came back 6 yards short out of 30 yards and wavy. I feel vindicated. Hopefully they'll believe me next time. Suuuuure! I kill me.


this one from a hanger who does LOTS of fabric:




> Bwt industries
> Long beach, Ca



and this guy just supporting the opinion about custom laminations:




> CL should be your last resort.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Did I see* GLUE  :blink:*


Pay no attention to bonding agent behind the screen. It's a misnomer


----------

